# 1997 Maxima A/C Compressor Clutch



## wsba (Jul 28, 2009)

The compressor on my 97 Maxima is not running properly. If the engine is cold and I start the car, the compressor runs fine for a few minutes then shuts off. Low side pipe is cold when it runs, and I can hear the compressor click on when I start and click off after a few minutes. I can also feel cool air when the compressor runs.

After the car warms up the compressor will cut on for a few seconds then cut off for a few minutes. This continues repeatedly: on a few seconds, then off for a few minutes. It never runs for more than a few seconds once the engine is a little warm.

This behavior started after adding some R-134a to the system. The air was not as cool as it used to be, so I added a little less than a 12 oz can to the system. Not sure if it was just coincidental or adding it actually caused this new behavior.


----------



## wsba (Jul 28, 2009)

This post is over a year old, but I thought it would be good to post a solution!

The system was overfilled. We got some gauges and we emptied some of the refrigerant. Problem solved.


----------

